
Electrical Shocks cause Dogs to Adopt 'Learned Helplessness' (1972) - technobabble
https://www.annualreviews.org/doi/10.1146/annurev.me.23.020172.002203
======
kristianp
This study was cited in Seligman's book, "Learned Optimism", as a
counterexample.

